# HUmidor in refrigerator to keep cool and worm free?



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

it has been overly warm these past few days and I worried about the worm larvae hatching. If I place my entire humidor into the refigerator to keep them cool will that hurt the cigars? outside the humidit says 70% but I noticed it dropping as the temperature went down assuming the box is air tight I think the humidity should stay the same regardless of what the hygro says. otherwise how else do I cool the cigars without an AC?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Drastic times call for drastic measures - seal it up as tight as you can in plastic wrap or use a painters tape on the joints and put it in the frig. You just need to slow down and/or stop the loss of humidity - which just happens to be the job of the fridge.

Ron


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

:tpd: Ron speaks the truth, just be VERY careful to seal tat humi up because i think that many fridges cooling devices can actually reduce the humidity as they drop the temperature, which could have bad effects obviously. however, even a short term fall in RH [which is unlikely to happen with a good seal] is not as bad a beetles hatching, so id go for it!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Watch the hygrometer closely, the fridge can turn cigars into twigs...


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Some weather stripping around the lip of the humi can work wonders. Don't get the plastic like stuff use the thinner foam based stuff. You can get more than you'll ever need for like $5.00 at home depot. That way you won't be re-wrapping it whenever you want to nab a smoke or check on things.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

One other thing I caught in your questions above. You will likely notice differences in humidity (initially) when there are significant temperature changes but things will most likely stabilize out. I notice this as well since I keep my humi's in a peltier cooled cabinet. That should stabilize. For some reason the moment the air temps change drastically (>10 degrees) my hygrometers will spike or drop. It usually only lasts for a minute or two before restabilizing. 

You asked another question as well I would chime in on. I've had my temps as low as 60 with my peltier. I felt that was a little too cold for optimal storing. A fridge without temperature controls would get even colder than that. I'm sure there are those more knowledgable than me on here that might be able to tell you what the maximum low temps should be. But I would want to know that before sticking the humi in the fridge for too long a period. If I find it in my travels today I'll post it as well.


----------



## M Thompson (Jul 9, 2006)

I would also be wary of food smells seeping into and "flavoring" your cigars; onions, garlic, etc...

-M


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Sigarz said:


> it has been overly warm these past few days and I worried about the worm larvae hatching. If I place my entire humidor into the refigerator to keep them cool will that hurt the cigars? outside the humidit says 70% but I noticed it dropping as the temperature went down assuming the box is air tight I think the humidity should stay the same regardless of what the hygro says. otherwise how else do I cool the cigars without an AC?


The amount of water vapor in the air, even if you keep the Relative Humidity the same, won't stay constant as the temperature goes down. Under a certain temperature, you can't keep enough moisture in the air/cigars to have them smoking right. Cigars are more robust than we give them credit, so short times at cold temps don't hurt them, but prolonged storage at cold temps is not good for them, it dries them out. Sounds like you're really worried about the beetles but just keep an eye out for them with daily inspections anytime the temp starts getting above the mid-seventies and if any hatch, you wil catch them before anything major happens and then you can freeze your cigars. If nothing shows up afters a few weeks at near 80 temps then your cigars are probagbly clean and you won't have to worry about them having bugs, unless of course, you keep adding more cigars to the humidor.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

thanks for all your advise...the temperature is staying around 78 and I hate having them even around 75 that is why I am worrying, however I did a thorough check this afternoon and didnt see any worm signs. I noticed after about an hour in the fridge moisture was condensating on the hygrometers and that brings up another worry, condensated water dripping onto the gars. With the temps around 78 now I think i will keep them out of the fridge but if it goes above 80 ill throw them back in. 

I read somewhere in the forum of someone who freezes all his cigars as soon as he gets them to completely eliminate the chance of an infestation, assuming I go through all the steps to rewarm them properly is there any risk of damaging them or any ill effect in terms of their aging and flavor?


----------

